# Bild wird im Firefox nicht angezeigt + Cache-Frage



## General Hunter (16. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal!  
Ich bastel schon seit geraumer Zeit an einer kleinen Homepage... Über den Sinn und Gehalt der Seite kann man sicherlich diskutieren, aber darum geht es nicht.  

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage oben ein Banner einfügen. Das hat bis vor kurzem auch wunderbar geklappt, doch nun erscheint der Banner im Firefox (zumindest bei mir) nicht mehr. Das merkwürdige ist, dass sowohl der IE als auch Opera die Seite korrekt (d.h. mit Banner) darstellen. Da ich den ganzen Quellcode hier nicht nocheinmal auflisten möchte, hier erstmal der Link zur Seite:  www.general-hunter.de

Zusätzlich hier nocheinmal der meiner Meinung nach relavante Teil im Code:


```
<div style="position:absolute;top:5px;left:72px">
<img src="grafiken/banner2.jpg" width="800" height="120" border="0" alt="">
</div>
```

Ich find da nämlich keinen Fehler und die Tatsache, dass es nur im Firefox nicht funktioniert, wurmt mich.


So, ich habe aber noch eine 2.Frage und zwar:

Ich nehme auf meiner Seite regelmäßig Veränderungen vor. Z.B. in den "News" etc. Jetzt ist nur das Problem, dass die Seiten ja gecacht werden. Das führt dazu, dass man, wenn man den Cache nicht jedesmal vor betreten der Seite leert, die "Neuerungen" nicht angezeigt werden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das in irgenteiner Weise zu ändern?
(Bei anderen Seiten funktioniert das ja auch...)


Danke schonmal und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Greetz


G_H


----------



## Maik (16. März 2007)

Hi,

bei mir zeigt Firefox den Banner an - siehe angehängten Schnappschuß.

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob es weiterhilft, wenn du dem DIV die entsprechende Breiten- und Höhenangabe verpasst.

Wenn du sicherstellen willst, dass die Seite beim erneuten Aufruf nicht aus dem Cache, sondern von der Originaladresse geladen wird, setze mal die folgenden META-Angaben im Dokument-Header ein


```
<head>
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
</head>
```


----------



## Karbrüggen (16. März 2007)

Also bei mir wird es ebenfalls nicht angezeigt. Das mag aber damit zusammenhängen, dass ich mittels Adblock-Plus-Erweiterung alles ausschalte, was irgendwie Werbung sein könnte. In deinem Fall hat der Filter den Dateinamensteil "banner" erkannt und das <img /> ausgeblendet.

Wenn du einen ähnlichen Blocker installert hast, empfehle ich dem <div> einen Rahmen (oder eindeutige Hintergundfarbe, bspw. #000) sowie feste Größenangaben zu verpassen. Dann siehst du zwar nicht den Banner, wohl aber die eigentliche Position desselben...

LG
Dominik


----------



## werthmann (16. März 2007)

Also bei mir wird das Banner sowohl in Firefox als auch im IE angezeigt . 
Hast Du die Erweiterung in Firefox "Adblock" laufen?
Falls ja, dann deaktiviere den Blocker ( "Enable Adblock" unter "Adblock Preferences") .


----------



## General Hunter (16. März 2007)

Danke für die Antworten. Der Hinweis mit Adblock war echt gut. Daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht. Werd dem Banner mal nen exklusiveren Namen geben, damit es nicht mehr geblockt wird. Und die Sache mit dem Cache probier ich auch noch aus.

Danke nochmal...


G_H


----------



## LOK (16. März 2007)

ich weis nicht genau wie adlock arbeitet... aber teilw. liegt es nicht an dem namen... wenn ein Webeblocker das sperrt... ist aber wie gesagt verschieden (teilw. werden bspw. auch die gaengigen Banner-Formate gesperrt)

bitte wenn die Frage beantwortet ist, auf "Erledigt" klicken


----------



## Karbrüggen (17. März 2007)

Adblock, wie auch AdBlockPlus (ABP) arbeiten mit Filterlisten.

Beim ABP (mehr Funktionen als die normale "Adblock"-FF-Erweiterung) können diese Listen selbst angelegt werden (auch mit regulären Ausdrücken belegbar), oder aber (für bequeme) solche Listen abonniert werden - wie z.B. die Céderics-Liste oder die Filter von Dr. Evil die vor allem (?) gegen deutschsprachige Werbung vorgehen...

Eine schöne Sache, so werbefreies Internet ;-)

(Im Übrigen kann auch der nerfige Adblock-Tab über Flashfilmchen deaktiviert werden...)

LG
Dominik


----------

